# Wife School



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

http://personal.mia.bellsouth.net/mia/j/w/jwalshjr/wifeschool.wmv

I am only leaving this up for a few days


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

John, you can take it down now, AFAIC. I got nothing but garbage ...or is that what you intended?

Nickster :smoking:


----------

